

Jon Stewart on SOPA - waitwhat
http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/wed-january-18-2012/ko-computer

======
tomkin
Canadian:
[http://www.thecomedynetwork.ca/Shows/TheDailyShow?videoPacka...](http://www.thecomedynetwork.ca/Shows/TheDailyShow?videoPackage=102094)

------
alan_cx
Any one out side the US down load that to watch it?

